# CJC 1295 or 1295 with GHRP -2 , -6 ... what's the difference?



## philz (Sep 21, 2012)

what's the difference people? and what stacks better for a cutting cycle? thanks


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 21, 2012)

6 - elevate ghrelin which increases hunger
2 - elevate cortisol and prolactin, and increases a little bit ghrelin too

I thought I could cutt down with 2 but thats impossible FOR ME

I recommend you read the text in the following site, as those questions that you've dore are basic and you don't need to start a thread to ask them
buypeptides.org


----------



## philz (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks for the reply, I love this website!


----------

